# Dark brahma roosters 4sale



## serama04 (Nov 6, 2013)

I have 3 dark brahma for sale I'm in North Carolina on the coast. Cheap! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## serama04 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry forgot pics...












. They are 3 months old. Should be about 10-12 pounds fully grown

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

